
Facebook Accepted Thousands of Dollars to Promote Ad Its Fact Checkers Debunked - hhs
https://www.buzzfeed.com/cameronwilson/facebook-ad-debunked-australian-bushfires-misinformation
======
runawaybottle
I think we all need to stop pretending that the infrastructure for advertising
hasn’t existed forever. Yes, the ad is now on a website, great. It used to be
on TV and a magazine. What are all these ‘new’ concerns that haven’t existed
forever? Oh, that the ad might be bullshit? Lol.

------
ptah
also PragerU is extremely dodgy, using "university" in its full name yet
providing zero university services. it is a pure-play propaganda house

------
cartercole
free speech doesn't mean you need to be telling the truth... do you really
expect facebook to arbitrate all truth claims?

~~~
hfdh434535
No but it would be great if they'd stop profiting off lies.

Facebook claims to care about climate change:
[https://sustainability.fb.com/](https://sustainability.fb.com/)

But if they are taking money to help people deny it, then the incentives don't
line up. This can't be good, right?

